# Centerpiece fish for a 15g tank



## Sierra38 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I just got a new 15 gallon tank, and I need advise on stocking. What would be a suitable centerpiece fish (or a pair)?

I want a large and colorful fish, something unique like a ram or krib, or rainbowfish.

My pH is 7.4. The filter is AquaClear 30. I will be using play sand as a substrate. I haven't decided on plants yet.

I just want an idea of what is possible for this tank. Basically I am looking for 1-2 larger fish, and possibly a school of 4-6 small tetra/rasbora/or the like.

Thanks.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

rainbows and rams will need a much larger home. rainbows will need something like a 55g tank min and a pair of rams would need something like 30g tank. dwarf gourami is a good choice for a center piece.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I concur the tank is too small for rainbows or rams. You may be able to do kribs, but that would be pushing it. You would need excellent maintenance. A black paridise fish would look nice or a pure white betta. I'm always one for a splash of odd stuff, so you could also go with a pair of smaller Cherax Crayfish apricots or zeberas. No live plants would be safe, but if you're looking to make a statement that should do it.


----------



## Sierra38 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestions. I am going to visit a couple lfs to check out their fish. I am trying to decide between a paradise fish, dwarf gourami, or a betta.

I am concerned that the dwarf gourami will be too aggressive. They have quite a mean reputation.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

badis bagalensis scarlet (dario dario)


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

they would work well with the smaller rasboras and pygmy cories.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

How about a dwarf or a honey gourami?


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I'm a betta keeper and I can tell you that Gouramis and bettas are a 50/50 % chance of aggressiveness bettas have their own personality so it could be aggressive or calm I have kept bettas in community tanks with no problems as long as you don't have fish that are attracted to long fins like tiger barbs so they wwon't bother him if you choose schooling fish with him you should get at least 6 so they won't mess with the betta I don't have much experience with gouramis but the only one I had was doing good in a community tank with platys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

